# Looking to set up squat/commune in nyc



## Nerdypunkkid

I'm looking to set up a squat/commune in nyc. I have location in mind and started cleaning it up. I'm currrently looking for people to join me. It a large outdoor forest air with a bunch of abandone buildings around. hit me up if u down


----------



## LostAvood

I am very down for that mon ami.


----------



## Thuja89

Safe man, no some heads that might be up for that I prob be up for that but I'm bouncing around europe at the moment. let me know the details.


----------



## iixila

hey, i live in NYC; tell me more about this, please.


----------



## Cobo

Nerdypunkkid said:


> I'm looking to set up a squat/commune in nyc. I have location in mind and started cleaning it up. I'm currrently looking for people to join me. It a large outdoor forest air with a bunch of abandone buildings around. hit me up if u down


A buddy and I are heading to NYC this week, down to join and help however we can, where is it?


----------



## baloney1

hey whats up man, the names baloney and wondering if u still in n.y.c or did you leave? im down to squat in that place u said or head west and sk8 wherever


----------



## LostAvood

any news?


----------



## viking

I'm heading that way this fall. I'm interested.


----------



## Blake

I'll be out there this fall too and willing to help.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Im moving back to NYC soon. You got room possibly for another head and dog? I am totally Down to contribute to the group too food use, whatever else, etc.


----------



## WanderWoman

Nerdypunkkid said:


> I'm looking to set up a squat/commune in nyc. I have location in mind and started cleaning it up. I'm currrently looking for people to join me. It a large outdoor forest air with a bunch of abandone buildings around. hit me up if u down


HEY! i'd be down for checking out there spot and helping you clean up. Im thinking about traveling south...but not sure exactly when...im here in nyc right now tho... i actually grew up here... (but ive been gone on and off for about 2 1/2 - 3 yrs)


----------



## Raging Bird

What neighborhood?


----------



## Kingfish

hey man, i'm getting evicted this tuesday from my apartment. I'm totally down to help out cleaning or contributing food for everyone. I'm gonna send you a message man!


----------



## WanderWoman

Nerdypunkkid said:


> I'm looking to set up a squat/commune in nyc. I have location in mind and started cleaning it up. I'm currrently looking for people to join me. It a large outdoor forest air with a bunch of abandone buildings around. hit me up if u down


Any updates?? Havent heard from you since that once message about SI.


----------



## foxtailV

Yea dudes mia.. might be pow.. this is really blowing up...im liking it.. nyc... its on my buttcake list.


----------



## robbaked

Did this ever happen? Anyone get any messages from this dude?


----------



## WanderWoman

robbaked said:


> Did this ever happen? Anyone get any messages from this dude?


he wrote me ONCE but never again. I was suppose to travel but ended up having to stay in NYC... so I was down for the commune idea...


----------



## spike rodriguez

bro im so down...... and i do tattoos


----------



## Sen

Any news on this?


----------



## CdCase123

there maybe


----------



## vodoutribe

The original author seems like a flake.but I'm looking for some responsible people to start up a stable squat out here in NYC.if you know ny you probably already know our best bet is in bush wick or in bedstuy.it's about to get cold..let me know ASAP.no junkies please


----------



## Earth

I'll be honest, last group of people I knew who pulled of squatting in NYC were some from the 1st generation NYHC crew.
Down in Alphabet City.....

But that was 30 years ago!!
Today, all that's left is the memory..................

Sadly, by the mid 90s - the rich took over and kicked out the rabble 
Wonder where they all went????


----------



## bicyclerevolution

vodoutribe said:


> The original author seems like a flake.but I'm looking for some responsible people to start up a stable squat out here in NYC.if you know ny you probably already know our best bet is in bush wick or in bedstuy.it's about to get cold..let me know ASAP.no junkies please



I'm totally down, voudoutribe. I've already been cruising around in certain promising-looking neighborhoods in Brooklyn and found a couple of potential buildings. I've even scoped out the owners using online public records searches (PropertyShark - Property Records, Foreclosures, Real Estate ... and ACRIS: Online City Register ).


----------



## vodoutribe

I cracked a squat last night..anybody willing to send me some mail there?


----------



## Alexworldwide

Lost my place in Brooklyn and want to move back ASAP so let me know what is up with this.......this sounds awesome!


----------



## Bibritt

Im down with it,ill back you........


----------



## LostAvood

Ill back you man


----------



## JamesX

Hi, I'm based in NYC at the moment and would love to know more about a potential squat space. Either joining an already existing space or helping to find and start one.


----------



## Gomeza

Hi, I'm based in NYC at the moment and would love to know more about a potential squat space. Either joining an already existing space or helping to find and start one. Trying to get a few good committed people to scope out a space and make it our own. Yes, the 70's and 80's where great for squatting and the golden age of squatting might be over. But all movements need a few brave individuals to dust it off and get the ball rolling. What do you guys say, any brave souls care to join? Please be serious about it.


----------



## Deleted member 20

You can try Hassam Nezames old apt for sale by the US Marshals service floors 14-15 770 park ave. Manhattan. NYC
http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2011/..._fraudsters_28_million_park_avenue_palace.php
http://www.sothebyshomes.com/nyc/sales/0017522

Sorry guys but the golden era of NYC squats are long gone. Is this a pipe dream? do these young kids realize that the boroughs of NYC are the most densely populated, expensive areas in the country. Not impossible but it wouldnt be my first choice to start a succesfull squat.


----------



## Deleted member 125

in no way at all does this entire thread seem to be full of spam.


----------



## JamesX

highwayman said:


> You can try Hassam Nezames old apt for sale by the US Marshals service floors 14-15 770 park ave. Manhattan. NYC
> http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2011/..._fraudsters_28_million_park_avenue_palace.php
> http://www.sothebyshomes.com/nyc/sales/0017522
> 
> Sorry guys but the golden era of NYC squats are long gone. Is this a pipe dream? do these young kids realize that the boroughs of NYC are the most densely populated, expensive areas in the country. Not impossible but it wouldnt be my first choice to start a succesfull squat.



It's true, squatting over here is way harder than say, England, because we dont have laws protecting us (as far as i can tell?), however, the fact that these buildings might be wealthy shouldn't matter - google Millionaire Squatters...
I really want to find out all the laws so I can have that information on my side. I'm down for taking a squat.


----------

